# LC 475



## droidente (18 Février 2011)

Bonsoir à tous.
Un ami m'a offert un Vieu mac de collection (LC475) pour mes 18 ans et il fonctionne encore sauf que j'ai besoin de réinstaller le systeme. Comme il est extrèmement soigneux il as pris soin de bien conserver les disquette (késako disquette ?) dans des sachets zip hermetique avec un petit sachet de silcagel. Cependant quand j'inserre la disquette "Install Me First" comme nimporte quel autre dailleur, aucune réaction du macintosh.
J'ai ouvert la bete débranché le disque dur pour essayer si le lecteur serais pas defectueux.
Résultat la disquette se lance parfaitement bien.
Donc j'en viens à nos moutons.
Comment puis-je réinstaller le système ?
Quand je démare le Macintosh, j'ai le pointeur (curseur comme ils disent dans la notice) mais rien d'autre.
Si rien ne le ramene à la vie j'ai peur qu'il ne me sois parfaitement inutile.
Merci d'avence a tous ceux qui aurais ne serai-ce qu'une idée a essayer.

Cordialement Droidente
Apple Fanboy et collectionneur de vieux matériels Apple.


----------



## Onra (21 Février 2011)

Quand la pile d'un mac est usée son comportement est parfois curieux. A vérifier en premier...


----------



## iMacounet (21 Février 2011)

Il faut allumer/eteindre 2 à trois fois le LC475 pour qu'il démarre bien.

Je fais comme ça quand je veux démarrer mes LC 475, car la pile est morte.


----------

